# What do your tiels say?



## CaliTiels (Oct 18, 2012)

Beaker laughs, definitely, yips, barks, sneezes, sounds the alarm and I just taught him to kiss! He's not good with words, however, he picks up sounds very fast


----------



## sasha2334829 (May 9, 2012)

My oldest tiel says pretty bird, hello, goodnight George, gives kisses and does the wolf call.


----------



## MeanneyFids (Aug 24, 2010)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HnpOOQn238k

Featured in this video (subtitles currently unavailable, but in order of appearance)


"What are you doing?" (repeated over and over at the very beginning) 0:00-0:08

Gibberish 0:08-0:23

"You're a good boy Tsuka-Boy" 0:24

"What are you doing Dally?" 0:28

Gibberish until 0:34

"Hey Tsuka" 0:34

Gibberish until 0:38

"What are you doing, Dally?" 0:38

"Hey Tsuka-Boy, What are you doing Dally?" 0:45

"Hello" 0:48

"You're a good boy, Dally" 0:49 (yeah he mixes Dally's gender up lots lol)

"I love you" 0:52

"Hey Tsuka-Boy" 0:54

"Something Tsuka-Boy" 0:56

"What a good boy" 0:58

"Hey, whatcha doing? Such a good boy" 1:04

"Whatyou doin?" 1:08

"What a good boy Dally" 1:13

"Hey silly boy, I love you" 1:15

"What are you doing Tsuka boy? I love you" 1:18

"Silly Dally. What a good boy" 1:22

"What's up Tsuka Boy? I love you" 1:27




http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-Y3juZIWs9E


just some of his vocabulary


----------



## flippityjib (Dec 13, 2012)

Well, only I can understand, but Mica can say "I'm a chicken" (taught her this when she had no tail feathers) "I love you" and "whatcha doing" And tonight for the first time whistled the first line of "You are my sunshine" perfectly. I'm a proud momma right now.:wf lutino:


----------



## MeanneyFids (Aug 24, 2010)

flippityjib said:


> Well, only I can understand, but Mica can say "I'm a chicken" (taught her this when she had no tail feathers) "I love you" and "whatcha doing" And tonight for the first time whistled the first line of "You are my sunshine" perfectly. I'm a proud momma right now.:wf lutino:


sounds like Mica might just be a boy!


----------



## Tequilagirl (Mar 4, 2013)

Nothing! Nothing at all! Lol


----------



## SarahBri (Dec 1, 2011)

When I was younger we had a cockatiel called Pretty Boy, and he always used to say his name  I can't remember what else he said, he wolf whistled though.


----------



## Loopy Lou (Jul 26, 2012)

Smokey has been coming out with a lot of new sounds lately. He doesn't really talk but he can whistle.

He mostly does his own stuff (gibberish) but if i listen closely i can pick out "Whatchadoing", "Pretty boy" and he's just started saying "Whit-woo!" lol.

He also does car alarms, the alarm from the shop across the road, my house telephone and says "pew pew pew pew pew" a lot lol. I'll have to get a vid next time he's practicing and see if anyone else can understand anything.

I've been trying to teach him some simple tunes but he's not having it


----------



## garynmonica (Mar 28, 2013)

Frisbee imitates my laugh and makes kissing noises alot, he also does a great wolf whistle and says I love you, whatcha doin? and pretty bird...and unfortunately I think I accidentally taught him to say "duck butt" because he has no tail right now and Ive been calling him that, LOL!!


----------



## CaliTiels (Oct 18, 2012)

If y'all ever seen The Hunger Games, I've been trying to teach Beaker Rue's whistle. Yes, I can't whistle, so I recorded it and play it every now and then (He'll tell me when he wants to listen, he walks over to the boombox) I think he likes it


----------



## Korvia (Aug 3, 2012)

Cookie says whatcha doin? pretty bird, Thank you, I'm going to get you, ew and Mommie. He also goes pew pew pew, if your happy and you know it, star wars, happy birthday and wolf whistle of course.


----------



## CaliTiels (Oct 18, 2012)

Korvia said:


> Cookie says whatcha doin? pretty bird, Thank you, I'm going to get you, ew and Mommie.


That reminds me, B also is starting to whistle after me when I ask him "What did Momma say?" Generally, I use that after I told him not to do something and he did it again haha!


----------



## eduardo (Jan 27, 2012)

Tony says "Who is a pretty boy", "I am a good boy"(so not, LOL), "'Whatcha doing?" that is about it. His whistling used to be better, now he is just lazy to go through the whole "Jack and Jill" tune I taught him last year, LOL


----------



## hysteriauk (Jun 24, 2012)

zippy says I love you and watchadoin am working with him at the moment as I would like him to say more but will not be disappointed if he decides not to cooperate lol


----------



## Tarra (Dec 6, 2008)

Echo can say "pretty boy" "i'm a pretty bird!" "gimmie kiss" "bird brain" and do a few whistles, like the call the dog and the hottie whisle lol
Eclipse sounds like a broken CD and will just say "pretty pretty pretty pretty pretty buuuuuuuuurd" xD but he can mimic lots of sounds... mostly annoying ones like buses backing up, cat meow, evil laughter, and little whistles he's picked up from birds outside.


----------



## vampiric_conure (Jul 8, 2012)

All my boys will wolf whistle, Alpha is the most vocal of my brats and says a bunch of stuff. He used to say 'make a wish George, make a wish!' before Bluestreak and Jitters came home, but now he's limited himself to wolf whistles. Apparently in his old home he uses to do a team cheer (Da da da da da **cheeers!!!**) but I've only ever heard him do it once in the 8 years I've had him. 

One of my brats says 'Shuddup!' and 'Enough!' while Alpha sings... and Alpha will stop singing. Funny as all heck to hear. They don't say it often, but when they say it you know they want the other bird to keep quiet!


----------



## dearblythe (Nov 15, 2012)

Hi Archie, Hello, Archie Boy, Pretty Boy, Whatcha doing?


He's just started talking in the past week, so I think he's doing pretty well!

He mostly just says this though "Archie. Archie. Hi Archie. Hello. Hi Archie boy. Good boy. Archie. Hi Archie." andddddddd repeat with some Addams family thrown in the mix.


----------



## sunnysmom (Sep 23, 2011)

Sunny doesn't talk but he's good with noises. He ribbits like a frog, beeps to the microwave, etc. Once and only once he whistled the Irish Spring commerical tune which makes me think he can do more but just chooses not too......... (eyeroll). But his ribbiting is my favorite.


----------



## RowdyTiel (Jan 24, 2013)

Oh my gosh, so cute! Sunny ribbits?


----------



## sunnysmom (Sep 23, 2011)

RowdyTiel said:


> Oh my gosh, so cute! Sunny ribbits?


Yes. His former owner had a motion-activated frog statue in her house and he learned to ribbit from that. Since then we've gotten one for him. If he hears it, he will ribbit back. But also if you say "Do froggy" he will usually do it. And if I'm not home and my fiance puts him on the phone with me, he'll chatter and ribbit nonstop. So cute. I am the worst at making and posting videos but one of these days I will try to capture it and share with everyone. It is really cute.


----------



## Tequilagirl (Mar 4, 2013)

Still nothing!


----------



## RowdyTiel (Jan 24, 2013)

Maverick has been trying to say, "Hey, Pretty bird!".  But he'll only talk to tv shows xD


----------



## bobobubu (Dec 12, 2011)

Bubu quit talking after Yoghi arrived; he was learning to say a few things, such a shame... He does noises to perfection though, zips, coat hangers sliding on the rack, random stuff like that... and if I rub my hands together he will pant like a dog LOL 
The only thing he still says is "pretty bubu" and he taught Frank to say it too. Frank talks a lot of gibberish, so I hope he will make up other words one day. He is the only "talker" at the moment.
If the phone rings, all 6 of them will beep after it


----------



## CaliTiels (Oct 18, 2012)

bobobubu said:


> If the phone rings, all 6 of them will beep after it


Tell me about it. My house is pretty warm now, so of course, it's only fair one can get kind of sleepy right? Nah. You _may_ get sleepy here. But as soon as a telephone rings, "AAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAHHHHH! AAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAHHHHH! AAAAAAAAAAAAAAAHHHHHHHHH!" Sleeping? Forget about it. Sleep is for the non-bird lovers!


----------



## RowdyTiel (Jan 24, 2013)

Sleep....what's that again? XD


----------



## Amz (Apr 10, 2013)

Rocko knows one thing, and he sings it as if he'll never be able to sing again...

jingle bells...

Jingle Bells...

JINGLE BELLS!

JINGLE BELLSSS!!

JINGLE BEEELLLLLSSS!!!

JINGLE BEEEEE --

.....

*SQUUAAAWAWWAKAKK*


----------



## ollieandme (Mar 25, 2013)

Bjorn says "hello birdie" and then makes kissing sounds straight afterwards  so proud of my boy!


----------



## vixen89 (Apr 27, 2012)

* You're so cute! (Usually said to fingers and toes or with general excitement)

* I love you (said fast, nearly inaudible)

* bat-birddddd (in a whisper)

* Bird!/woo! (Took me a while to decipher that one)

* Pico! (Can't pronounce the c part well but its still clear)

* Kiss?? (Then proceeds to lift his own food up and make the lip smacking sound, or keeps asking haha)

If you put your lips against his beak sometimes he will make the kiss sound, so I know he puts 2 and 2 together.

He also whistles if you're happy and you know it, the tequila song and a really bad mash up of the two which sounds pathetic haha


----------



## vixen89 (Apr 27, 2012)

Amz said:


> Rocko knows one thing, and he sings it as if he'll never be able to sing again...
> 
> jingle bells...
> 
> ...


I laughed so hard at this haha


----------

